# 2016 Colnago Lineup



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

the Japanese lineup, but some nice photos of the new arabesque

http://www.colnago.co.jp/s-mail/20150821_colnago2016handbook.pdf

And in general Japan gets a lot of interesting Colnago's.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

The Arabesque looks great. Hopefully, it will come to the US some time. Thanks for the post.


----------

